

Ask HN: Anyone have experience working with the Google Calendar API? - vrikhter

I'd love to ask you a couple questions about it. There's a product that we are looking to build, I poured through the API last night and couldn't get my question answered.<p>Basically trying to figure out if I as a user can look at other calendar (coworker's calendars) through a 3rd party product and make changes on their calendar.  Booking an event, editing the event I created, and/or deleting the event I created.<p>Let me know if we can get in touch offline!
======
brucehart
I have a little experience working with Google Calendar. You should be able to
add events to other calendars if you authenticate with an account that has
appropriate permissions (just like you would in the Google Apps interface).
You'll need to use the CalendarId of the coworker's calendar in your requests,
which you can retrieve using the calendar.calendarList.list function.

~~~
vrikhter
"if you authenticate with an account that has appropriate permissions (just
like you would in the Google Apps interface)"

Do you mean that each user will have to add this app to their Google account?
Mind if I send you an email?

~~~
brucehart
Yes, you can reach me at bruce.hart AT gmail DOT com .

